# Craftsman Craftsman 944.529200 /944.529201



## Andrewg (Dec 26, 2020)

I’ve got a Canadian Craftsman’s *944.529201* 24” B&S engine 11.50 and I’m looking for the correct replacement auger belt. Anyone have a manual or the replacement belt part #?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if it is a MTD built craftman it is likely running the 35"x1/2" belt


https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/certified-snowblower-belt-1-2-in-x-35-in-0607210p.html


----------



## Baetz (Feb 17, 2021)

Andrewg said:


> I’ve got a Canadian Craftsman’s *944.529201* 24” B&S engine 11.50 and I’m looking for the correct replacement auger belt. Anyone have a manual or the replacement belt part #?


----------



## Baetz (Feb 17, 2021)

Impeller belt 408007 Traction belt 419744
Hope this helps


----------



## MBatista (12 mo ago)

I am looking for a return spring with the parts number of 402878 for a snowblower with model number 944.529201. any suggestions.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Still don't understand why canada shipping is such an issue.
Usually c-equipment works, but they are pausing today on my computer.
Canadian site showing it.
532402878 Craftsman Snwoblower Return Spring


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

You can also try here. Spring Craftsman 402878, Huaqvarna 532402878


----------

